# Yikes!!! Not Again!!!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I don't feed this brand and don't know anything more than this....but thought that those of you who DO feed Nutro should see this. Discussion re: Nutro Dog Food


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Man...when is it going to end...


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm feeding my Dogs Nutro after having issues with digestability of another premium food. Now what? Short of making my own, is there any dog food that is strictly made in the USA?

on edit: Just talked with someone at Bil Jac and they state they only use ingredients sourced from N. America and do all of their own packaging as well. Looks like I'm off to the pet store.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

Airboss said:


> I'm feeding my Dogs Nutro after having issues with digestability of another premium food. Now what? Short of making my own, is there any dog food that is strictly made in the USA?


Their Lamb is from new Zealand but their Chicken is from the USA

Timberwolf Organics


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Airboss said:


> I'm feeding my Dogs Nutro after having issues with digestability of another premium food. Now what? Short of making my own, is there any dog food that is strictly made in the USA?
> 
> on edit: Just talked with someone at Bil Jac and they state they only use ingredients sourced from N. America and do all of their own packaging as well. Looks like I'm off to the pet store.


Do keep in mind that the issue really isn't where the FOOD is made but where the INGREDIENTS source from...

btw, Bil Jac is a great food (and Tadger reports their liver treats are THE best!!!)

We feed Purina Pro Plan Lamb/Rice and, occasionally, mix in some Chix/Rice - to my knowledge, there has never been a problem with a Purina (dogfood) products.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't feed dog food anymore, but used to use Nutro a lot..... scary!

Rice, chicken/turkey, grains, veggies and a vitamin supplement for my baby.... (and an overworked crockpot & rice cooker)


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Airboss said:


> I'm feeding my Dogs Nutro after having issues with digestability of another premium food. Now what? Short of making my own, is there any dog food that is strictly made in the USA?
> 
> on edit: Just talked with someone at Bil Jac and they state they only use ingredients sourced from N. America and do all of their own packaging as well. Looks like I'm off to the pet store.


You could always feed raw. Our dogs eat better then we do. James


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> I'm feeding my Dogs Nutro after having issues with digestability of another premium food. Now what? Short of making my own, is there any dog food that is strictly made in the USA?
> 
> on edit: Just talked with someone at Bil Jac and they state they only use ingredients sourced from N. America and do all of their own packaging as well. Looks like I'm off to the pet store.


You could always feed raw. Our dogs eat better then we do. James
[/quote]

Our DD shows dogs and pnly does RAW food...started with the BRAF diet then went to just Raw Bone type meals. Her dogs are in great shape and wonderful health.

No,I do not feed raw...but often think on the next new puppy I will. Forsure it is the best way to know your 4 legged gets only the best.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> I don't feed dog food anymore, but used to use Nutro a lot..... scary!
> 
> Rice, chicken/turkey, grains, veggies and a vitamin supplement for my baby.... (and an overworked crockpot & rice cooker)


Wow...it's good to be a dog in your house....


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

This is the brand we feed our dogs and this is the only brand they have ever eaten. This is scary but not sure what I should feed them is there a safe brand?


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Airboss said:


> I'm feeding my Dogs Nutro after having issues with digestability of another premium food. Now what? Short of making my own, is there any dog food that is strictly made in the USA?
> 
> on edit: Just talked with someone at Bil Jac and they state they only use ingredients sourced from N. America and do all of their own packaging as well. Looks like I'm off to the pet store.


Purina claims to use only US sourced ingredients. Kaia has taken a liking to their oatmeal and chicken, which is a bit pricey. OTOH, Maggie's final illness cost us over $1,200.00. Unfortunately, the claim we sent to Menu Foods arrived a couple days after a federal judge ordered the company to have no contact with individual claimants.
We refuse to be a part of any class action. No class as far as we're concerned. The lawyers take in millions and the consumer gets a coupon for two bucks off another bag of poison food.

http://www.purinaone.com/Products/ProductD...19-671785E14BA8

Sluggo


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

OK I now want to switch to another food, What is a good safe brand? can I finish what I have left they both are OK right now?


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

My personal belief is that if you spend the money now on a high qaulity dog food it pays off later. Unless of course your the type of dog owner that decides to put a dog to sleep as soon as it starts to cost money. I am not one of those so I feed a high qaulity food. I get nothing but shock and amazment from people at how my labs coat feels and smells (or doesn't). If you know Labs then you know that most Labs don't have soft hair, it's usually kind of course feeling, not my Lab. The vet and my trainer are very impressed by her coat. My Border Collie on the other hand has a pancreas problem so I had to switch him to a single source protein food and he has just fallen apart. He smells just days after being groomed and his ears are dirtier than they have ever been and his coat isn't smooth and shiny anymore. Sad thing is, he's on Eagle Pack Hollistics.

I think if you feed raw that's awesome, I felt overwhelmed by it though because if you don't do it properly you can really mess up a dogs nutrional intake and balance and really make them sick. Too little vitamin E is bad but yet too much is bad too. Same for Omega fatty acids and things like that. I would do alot of reading or contact someone that feeds raw before just doing it. So I got nervous about it and decided on a really high qaulity food. I put the link up in my earlier post. They are expensive but it saves when it comes to grooming and health.

I love animals and I feel passionitly when it comes to this, I have spent months researching food to feed my dogs and timberwolf is the best out there hands down. Except for raw if fed right. They also say that raw is cheaper to feed than regular dog food believe it or not.

Even if you choose not to go with this food I would still encourage you to look at thier website and just read.

Someone had mentioned Bil Jac, I have heard and read very good things about them too. I used to feed Chicken Soup for the dog lovers soul but changed when they changed formulas, then I also did some reading and decided to stay away from Diamond pet products.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

mons02035 said:


> I'm feeding my Dogs Nutro after having issues with digestability of another premium food. Now what? Short of making my own, is there any dog food that is strictly made in the USA?


Their Lamb is from new Zealand but their Chicken is from the USA

Timberwolf Organics
[/quote]

Funny you mentioning Timberwolf Organics. My Great Dane was on this food until he started to have problems - messy problems. I do highly recommend it, however. Great product and super nice people as well.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Our boy - Noah gets Purina One. The girl - Dolly gets Hills Prescription Diet GD.

Dolly makes urinary bladder stones and the vet, Hills, and I are trying to figure everything out.

Noah gets loose stools with the Hills, thus Purina.

They get only measured amounts per the vet with Dolly.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I did a lot of research on dog food, because we got a new Boston Terrier. Our dogs health is important to us.
A lot of foods I thought were good....turns out...are crap.

Anyhow, we've settled on a 6 Star (grain free) food called Nature's Variety Instinct. It's a little high in protein for a puppy, so I mix it with the NV Prairie kibble. (5 star) I also feed a little of the NV canned products. NV products were never involved in the recall.

You can check out your dog food here:
Dog Food Reviews
What you learn may surprise you~!


----------

